#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  What are some new HTML5 markup elements?

## Adiza

Hello Guys,

HTML5 is the latest evolution of the standard that defines HTML markup language.It's the fifth and current major version of the HTML standard.
It's used for structuring and presenting content on the world wide web,


Can you guys tell me some new HTML5 markup elements?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> HTML5 is the latest evolution of the standard that defines HTML markup language.It's the fifth and current major version of the HTML standard.
> It's used for structuring and presenting content on the world wide web,
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me some new HTML5 markup elements?


 These are some which I found
<article>
Defines an article in a document

<aside>
Defines content aside from the page content

<bdi>
Isolates a part of text that might be formatted in a different direction from other text outside it

<details>
Defines additional details that the user can view or hide

<dialog>
Defines a dialog box or window

<figcaption>
Defines a caption for a <figure> element

<figure>
Defines self-contained content

<footer>
Defines a footer for a document or section

<header>
Defines a header for a document or section

<main>
Defines the main content of a document

<mark>
Defines marked/highlighted text

<meter>
Defines a scalar measurement within a known range (a gauge)

<nav>
Defines navigation links

<progress>
Represents the progress of a task

<rp>
Defines what to show in browsers that do not support ruby annotations

<rt>
Defines an explanation/pronunciation of characters (for East Asian typography)

<ruby>
Defines a ruby annotation (for East Asian typography)

<section>
Defines a section in a document

<summary>
Defines a visible heading for a <details> element

<time>
Defines a date/time

<wbr>
Defines a possible line-break

----------


## Adiza

> These are some which I found
> <article>
> Defines an article in a document
> 
> <aside>
> Defines content aside from the page content
> 
> <bdi>
> Isolates a part of text that might be formatted in a different direction from other text outside it
> ...



Hi Shivani,Thank you for sharing HTML elements with me.

----------


## Moana

> Hi Shivani,Thank you for sharing HTML elements with me.


Your most welcome. Ihope this must have been real helpful to you!

----------

